# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Apps per Iphone.

## PINK

Tregoni, ndani ketu me ne,  apps qe ju pelqejne dhe mendoni se ja vlejne ti upload-esh. Ka aq shume apps, sa te gjithe nuk mund ti eksplorosh dot vete. Sharing is caring. lol

----------


## MI CORAZON

Mire ne, se edhe po u cmendem nuk prishim shume pune, por "mjere" brezi i ri me kete teknologji. Eshte cmenduri e madhe. 


I miss it!   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Cora ske faj se e leje me orar me fol me njerzit  :perqeshje:  ste ngacmonte njeri , tani ehe ska me privacy me gjith kte teknologji  :ngerdheshje: 
Ka shum apps qe jan te lezetshme , ja vlen whatsapp, viber dhe kto te fotove dhe ajo winterboard i ben ikonat e lezetshme . 


Ps : rekomandoj dhe kamasutren 3d hahaha j/k kjo e fundit se gjynof me harxhu leket hahahhhh

----------


## MI CORAZON

Keshtu kam bere sot tere diten me shoket e shoqet e mija. So stupid!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Bamba

> Tregoni, ndani ketu me ne,  apps qe ju pelqejne dhe mendoni se ja vlejne ti upload-esh. Ka aq shume apps, sa te gjithe nuk mund ti eksplorosh dot vete. Sharing is caring. lol


Upload'esh? Yeah!  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam: 


SoundHound psh, qe te gjesh kenget qe nuk njeh!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## AnaH_M

Viber- freecall
Tango- tel gratis dhe kamere :buzeqeshje: 
Shazam- te gjen titullin e kenges emrin e kengetarit dhe shum tjera reth albumit. 
Whatsapp - me i miri :buzeqeshje: 
Blitzer/ te ben info qe 1000metre ke radarin. Etj

----------


## Force-Intruder

Provo Tingalin... nuk ke per te bere me dot pa te... eshte shume cool te luash "Shotën" me cifteli :P

----------


## baaroar

Programet që përdor më shpesh janë:
Hiarcs Chess
MotionX-GPS
Star Walk
Ultimate Guitar Tools

----------


## PINK

Temple Run- e ka ndonjeri ketu? Nese po, sa e keni score? Lashe nam, lashe. Si per gallate e mora, po   c'paska qene. (lol)

----------


## PINK

ah harrova, dhe iheart radio.  :perqeshje: . Degjon stacione nga e gjithe USA.Muzike te te gjithe rrymave. Krijon dhe your stations me muziken qe ke qef me shume. Kinda cool. Me pelqen.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Ti numuroj te tere apps qe kam i bie njecike si shume po po i mar me radhe!

Renditja nga sa i perdor ne dite:

SIRI --- E kam si secretare besnike
IntelliScreen X --- gje qe pa te nuk mund te bej dot 
LogMeIn Ignition --- pune on the go
RDP --- E njejta si me siper
Terminal --- E njejta si me siper
Navigon --- Sa hypi  ne makine
DocsToGo --- Microsoft office ne fleksibilitetin e mobil
AirPort Util --- Gje qe perdor sa hy ne shpi

Games:
Infinity Blade II 
PvZ
HangMan
JetPack
CutTheRope

App qe i perdor njehere ne henze 
200+

----------


## Tipiku

> Temple Run- e ka ndonjeri ketu? Nese po, sa e keni score? Lashe nam, lashe. Si per gallate e mora, po   c'paska qene. (lol)


E kam une me thoni nickamin ke Game Center edhe bohemi friend e luajm dhe sebashku nese kemi lojra te njejta.

Une e kam nick Tipiku si gjithmone  :perqeshje: 
Kam ca programe cool spy cam , action movies ,iprotect,video camera

----------


## Dito

> Ti numuroj te tere apps qe kam i bie njecike si shume po po i mar me radhe!
> 
> Renditja nga sa i perdor ne dite:
> 
> *SIRI --- E kam si secretare besnike*
> IntelliScreen X --- gje qe pa te nuk mund te bej dot 
> LogMeIn Ignition --- pune on the go
> RDP --- E njejta si me siper
> Terminal --- E njejta si me siper
> ...



i KE ME BOLD ATO QE I KEMI TE PERBASHKETA

----------


## Force-Intruder

Une po pertoj t'i shkruaj keshtu po i bej upload ca screenshots direkt sipas ca kategorive te ndryshme:
http://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/...r/f0dcc7fb.jpg
http://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/...r/36b7f644.jpg
http://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/...r/0d818162.jpg
http://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/...r/0af958d7.jpg
http://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/...r/96a7279c.jpg
http://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/...r/dec5ddbf.jpg
http://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/...r/88874973.jpg
http://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/...r/131c384d.jpg
http://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/...r/8d141b3b.jpg

----------


## RaPSouL

> Temple Run- e ka ndonjeri ketu? Nese po, sa e keni score? Lashe nam, lashe. Si per gallate e mora, po   c'paska qene. (lol)


Sa namin e madh e bone  :perqeshje:  un e kam 12.5 milion rekordin  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Force-Intruder

S'paskan dale te postimi me lart ato qe vura keshtu qe po i vendos edhe nje here:

*Per fotografine serioze dhe planifikimin e fotove:*
http://i41.tinypic.com/b4azyb.jpg

*Internet & Networking:*
http://i42.tinypic.com/2ip9bk.jpg

*Perdorim office:*
http://i42.tinypic.com/29onb82.jpg

*Per iphonography dhe videot:* 
http://i44.tinypic.com/1zmgm7k.jpg

*Te tjera te ndryshme:*
http://i39.tinypic.com/53sj1w.jpg
http://i40.tinypic.com/dx1f8z.jpg
http://i41.tinypic.com/2ibn3eq.jpg
http://i44.tinypic.com/2qumctt.jpg

_(Me) - Siri, I need to hide a body... 
(Siri) - What kind of place are you looking for? Funeral services, metal foundries, dumps, mortuaries, cremation services... lmao
_

----------


## PINK

WOW, thnx te gjitheve.  :buzeqeshje: 

F I mora ca nga te tuat. thx for sharing.

Rapsoul, sa ke shkuar ti mo? 12 milion? ke cheat gje te kesh ate score?  :perqeshje: 
une deri te 300.000.00 shkoj pa e save fare. Nje te lujtme, pam pam. Not bad i think. lol

----------


## RaPSouL

> WOW, thnx te gjitheve. 
> 
> F I mora ca nga te tuat. thx for sharing.
> 
> Rapsoul, sa ke shkuar ti mo? 12 milion? ke cheat gje te kesh ate score? 
> une deri te 300.000.00 shkoj pa e save fare. Nje te lujtme, pam pam. Not bad i think. lol


Yeah sje keq lol  :pa dhembe: 

Shif plotësoj ato Objectives se të shtohet multiplikatori për poenat e marra.

puc

----------


## Force-Intruder

> WOW, thnx te gjitheve. 
> 
> F I mora ca nga te tuat. thx for sharing.


Pa problem Pink...
Nuk e di a e more Ambiance po nqs jo merre se eshte gjeja me qetesuese ne appstore.... edhe per foto DSLR remote e OnONE dhe SunSeeker jane must have per D7000... edhe ai Filmic eshte camcorderi me i mire qe kam pa deri tani se te lejon ekspozim manual te videot edhe kur e ke subjektin backlit.
Pervec atyre jane edhe ca te tjera kot qe nuk i perdor po vlen te perment VLC per videot 
Photoshop Express, ZEChef (eshte frengjisht ama) La guide Hachette des Vins (french edhe kjo), GR Wine, Ugly Meter (lol)

Program i mire eshte edhe iPhoto i Apple qe sapo doli po duhet te besh upgrade ne iOS 5.1.
Kjo he per he eshte komplet e parekomanduar se do humbesh jailbreak edhe nuk ke mundesi te shkosh me pas ne asnje menyre. Keshtu kete vere te lista "Download later" edhe kur te zgjidhet iOS 5.1 e instalon... have fun.

----------


## Enii

I love Iphone 4s .. edhe pse sjam fans e madhe e cell phones . edhe kto androids sjane keq ama .. nese ka ndonjeri do ishte mire me dite cool aplications

----------

